#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > The Miscellaneous Zone >  >  Project Report Of Summer Training In Tata Tele Services Pdf Download

## shivi.attitude

Here is the "Project Report Of Summer Training In Tata Tele Services".

Tata Teleservices Limited spearheads the Tata Groups presence in the telecom sector. The Tata Group had revenues of around US $62.5 bn in Financial Year 2007-08, and includes over 90 companies, around 350,000 employees worldwide and more than 3.2 million shareholders. Incorporated in 1996, Tata Teleservices is the pioneer of the CDMA 1x technology platform in India. It has embarked on a growth path since the acquisition of Hughes Tele.com (India) Ltd [renamed Tata Teleservices (Maharashtra) Limited] by the Tata Group in 2002. It launched mobile operations in January 2005 and today enjoys a pan-India presence through existing operations in all of Indias 22 telecom Circles. The company is also the market leader in the fixed wireless telephony market. The companys network has been rated as the Least Congested in India for last four consecutive quarters by the Telecom Regulatory Authority of India through independent surveys.

Please see the attached file along with this.





  Similar Threads: Network Security Project Report - Summer Training Report MBA Marketing Summer Training Project report on Atul Auto Ltd. alimco summer training report ppt in summer training Summer Training Project Report on Compressor Summer training project report on a study of online trading pdf download

----------

